# Conerly



## Willjo (Oct 22, 2016)

It has been a while since i have posted a point i found, here is two Conerly points. The long one is 4 1/16" long with a slight ear ding.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## dtala (Oct 23, 2016)

nice finds. What is that bottom rock??


----------



## Willjo (Oct 23, 2016)

dtala said:


> nice finds. What is that bottom rock??



Both are the same kind of stone, Coastal plain chert, Allendale formation Brier creek variant.


----------



## dtala (Oct 23, 2016)

bottom one heat treated I guess, never seen that color in Coastal Plains I've used. Nice finds.


----------



## Duff (Oct 23, 2016)

Beauts!!


----------



## Willjo (Oct 23, 2016)

dtala said:


> bottom one heat treated I guess, never seen that color in Coastal Plains I've used. Nice finds.



All of the coastal plains don't have this color but where i collect has a lot of color, here is some pieces of it i have polished and made into jewelry pieces


----------



## EAB1911 (Oct 23, 2016)

Those are Very nice. How many broken ones do you find in that amount of time it takes to find two nice ones like that?


----------



## dtala (Oct 23, 2016)

Wiljo is that natural color or heat treated color???

if natural what does it look like hear treated?

those are some beautiful colors and very nice wire wrapping.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 23, 2016)

dtala said:


> Wiljo is that natural color or heat treated color???
> 
> if natural what does it look like hear treated?
> 
> those are some beautiful colors and very nice wire wrapping.



They were heat treated in ancient times. The small point if tumbled would have some nice color brought out.


----------



## oppthepop (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 28, 2016)

Willjo said:


> They were heat treated in ancient times. The small point if tumbled would have some nice color brought out.



Very NICE love your polished stones also. Just wondering did you find them on a dig and if so how deep??


----------



## Willjo (Oct 28, 2016)

dpoole said:


> Very NICE love your polished stones also. Just wondering did you find them on a dig and if so how deep??



The stones i polish are just laying around campsites, even that brown chert that was at South Georgia will polish up nice, and it had some nice purple in it.


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 29, 2016)

I have had some Briar creek turn emerald green when heated.
We get a beautiful chocolate swirl here ina few areas.


----------

